
NASA releases stunning 4K video of the sun - housedonuts
http://bgr.com/2015/11/01/sun-4k-video-nasa/
======
ChuckMcM
Wow, just wow. Sort of like looking into the flickering tongues of flame in a
campfire except, well its a lot bigger :-). It is particularly interesting to
see how the flux lines twist in upon themselves and allow energy flows through
the fabric like a giant loom weaving threads of electromagnetic particles.

------
atonparker
Each of the distinct structures in video, each coronal loop or ejection, is
many, many times larger than Earth. It is such a mind-boggling amount of
energy. What a beautiful video.

